# New Artist would appreciate assistance, with a fundamental perspective issue, I am having with a current project.



## Popproxxx (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello, my name is Samuel, I came across this forum & recently signed up. I was hoping some of you might be able to help me. I have an issue concerning a graphite drawing project I am doing. It deals with perspective. The math part of art, really. Which is something I never had a propensity for. So Issues sometimes occur for me in that specific fundamental. There are still a lot of things, I need to learn before I get a good grasp on that fundamental. I was hoping, that I could wrestle a few pointers from one or more of you, for my project. If some of you, would be so inclined. I would very much appreciate any insight, any of you might have for me. My project issue, has to do with the chain link fence I am trying to draw in perspective. The vanishing point is off the page. I am finding it very difficult to draw the chain links, receding into the background into infinity. I was wondering if there was some way, I could map it out with a ruler or some technique, of being able to execute what I want, to an exacting degree. As well as the right perspective for the grain silo I am drawing, in the background behind the fence. I am including a photo, so you know what I am talking about. I figured, may be one or more of you might be able to point me in the right direction. I’m hoping anyway. Thank you for reading my thread & I hope to speak with some of you, further on the subject and extremely appreciate any assistance, any one of you, might be able to lend me in my endeavor. Have a beautiful day!🙏🏻









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CaryMontrose (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi Samuel. I would try drawing a grid in perspective as a guide, and connecting the corners to make the diamond shapes you need for a chainlink fence. Erase the grid after! Might be beneficial to practice on another sheet of paper first, and draw the grid as lightly as possible. Good luck on your project!


----------



## Guido Possum (Sep 19, 2021)

Popproxxx said:


> Hello, my name is Samuel, I came across this forum & recently signed up. I was hoping some of you might be able to help me. I have an issue concerning a graphite drawing project I am doing. It deals with perspective. The math part of art, really. Which is something I never had a propensity for. So Issues sometimes occur for me in that specific fundamental. There are still a lot of things, I need to learn before I get a good grasp on that fundamental. I was hoping, that I could wrestle a few pointers from one or more of you, for my project. If some of you, would be so inclined. I would very much appreciate any insight, any of you might have for me. My project issue, has to do with the chain link fence I am trying to draw in perspective. The vanishing point is off the page. I am finding it very difficult to draw the chain links, receding into the background into infinity. I was wondering if there was some way, I could map it out with a ruler or some technique, of being able to execute what I want, to an exacting degree. As well as the right perspective for the grain silo I am drawing, in the background behind the fence. I am including a photo, so you know what I am talking about. I figured, may be one or more of you might be able to point me in the right direction. I’m hoping anyway. Thank you for reading my thread & I hope to speak with some of you, further on the subject and extremely appreciate any assistance, any one of you, might be able to lend me in my endeavor. Have a beautiful day!🙏🏻
> View attachment 66826
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Super cute bird


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Cary Montrose hit a homerun, especially with the perspective grid they included. You can find more premade perspective grids with Google, Bing, or whatever search engine you use.

Something to remember, though, is that a vanishing point is arbitrary when the piece is started but must remain fixed for each group using it. That does not mean there cannot be more than one vanishing point, though. 

Another method of visualizing the VP is to drop the photo in imaging software such as Adobe Photoshop, CorelDraw, even Sketchup, or one of the many web based apps and draw the horizon then the VP from the necessary perspective(s).


----------



## Rafael Yáñez (Oct 20, 2021)

Your drawing is spectacular to me. Congratulations. Your creativity is immense.


----------

